
Ask HN: Does YC ask for option pool and pro-rata rights for their standard deal? - foreign-inc
I have received an angel investment offer from an incubator in SV. They are offering 125K at 4m valuation using original YC safe style docs. They have asked for pro-rata rights, 10% option pool and 3% common advisory stock(post-option pool).<p>I am looking to apply to YC this week. I am afraid that my current offer might not wait until I hear anything from the YC application process. So, choices for me are take the money now or wait for YC application process and probably get nothing. One thing I would like to know if any YC founder is reading this post, does YC also ask for option pool creation and pro-rata rights for their standard deal(7% for 150K)?
======
snowmaker
[https://www.ycombinator.com/deal/](https://www.ycombinator.com/deal/)

We do get pro rata rights, but we don't care about the option pool.

